# Taskleiste verschwunden



## Asmodis (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nach einem Systemabsturz von Win-XP ist meine Taskleiste verschwunden. Ein öffnen über die Systemsteuerung oder  Win-Taste ist erfolglos. Weder Registry-Tweak noch Bildschirmoptimierung etc. bringen abhilfe 

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## Asmodis (4. Februar 2004)

*Hilfääää*

Ach Leute, weiß denn niemand einen Rat? Bitte, ich bin schon völlig verzweifelt. Mag auf keinen Fall WinXP neu installieren...

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen...


----------



## pReya (4. Februar 2004)

Hmm, sind denn Deskop Verknüpfungen noch da ? Wenn nich, funktioniert linksklick auf deinen Desktop noch  Probier mal über STRG+ALT+ENTF da den "explorer.exe"(im Windows Verzeichnis) Task aufzurufen, bzw. läuft der überhaupt.

Ein Freund von mir hat ungefähr das gleiche Problem, war ein Vrisu und die explorer.exe ließ sich net mehr aufrufen, er konnte seine Programme etc nur noch über den Task-Manager aufrufen, bei ihm hat nur formatieren geholfen !


----------



## Asmodis (4. Februar 2004)

Explorer und Desktopverknüpfungen funktionieren noch; auch der Taskmanager lässt sich aufrufen. Die Taskleiste fehlt halt  Hab schon mehrere Virenprogramme drüber laufen lassen, ohne Erfolg. System scheint auch laut Norton optimal zu laufen... 

Andere Idee vielleicht?

Dankeschön

Gruß J.


----------



## Lukasz (4. Februar 2004)

Ja hatte ich auch mal nim die niedrste Auflösung die du haben kannst und speicher, und fahr das System neu.

Bei mir ist die auch mal irgendwie aus dem Desktop sicht verschoben worden.


----------



## Lukasz (4. Februar 2004)

Du könntest eventuell auf dem Desktop die Linke Windows Taste deiner Tastaur drücken. Dadurch müsste sich die Task öffnen.

Hoffe es bringt was.


----------



## Asmodis (4. Februar 2004)

Wie gesagt, die Win-Taste funktioniert nicht. Das mit der Auflösung müsste ich nachher daheim mal ausprobieren. Glaube aber nicht das es was bringt. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Gruß J.


----------



## Asmodis (5. Februar 2004)

Auflösung runter schrauben hat leider auch nichts genutzt. Weiterhin alles beim alten. Inzwischen verschwinden sogar Programm wie ICQ oder Trillian ins nichts. Also ich starte sie und es schaut aus als ob diese sich selbst minimieren würden und sind verschwunden...oh man 

...things are getting strange, i'm starting to worrie. this could be a case for mulder & scully...


----------



## fluessig (5. Februar 2004)

1. Was passiert denn wenn du im abgesicherten Modus startest? 
2. Schon mal versucht via Systemwiederherstellung das System in einen früheren Zustand zu versetzen?


----------



## houserboy (6. Februar 2004)

*taskleiste*

Hallo,
versuche mal mit der Maus an den Rand zu fahren.
Wenn sich der Mauszeiger zu einem Pfeil nach oben und unten verändert,
linke Maustaste halten und hochziehen.
viel erfolg


----------



## Asmodis (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab all Eure Tips nun mal auprobiert. Leider war nichts erfolgreich. Systemwiedergerstellung, abgesicherter Modus, Mauszeiger an den Rand....nix  
So langsam verzweifel ich und muss wohl anfangen Rohlinge zu kaufen 

Gruß J.


----------



## houserboy (6. Februar 2004)

was genau ist in dem Fenster, Einstellungen / Taskleiste alles mit haken versehen?


----------



## Asmodis (6. Februar 2004)

Wo finde ich dieses Fenster denn? Wenn man das über die Systemsteuerung öffnen sollte...der Taskmanager sagt mir das es offen ist, ist aber nirgends zu sehen...

Gruß J.


----------



## houserboy (6. Februar 2004)

Über strg und esc müsste das Startmenü aufgehen.
Dann auf Einstellungen Taskleiste gehen.

Eine Möglichkeit zu meinem Tipp vorher. Über die Einstellungen des Monitors das Bild verkleinern. Ich vermute immer noch dass sich irgendwo an einer Seite ein Strich befinden hinter dem sich die Taskleiste befindet.


----------



## Asmodis (6. Februar 2004)

Über "strg" und "esc" blinkt nur kurz das aktuelle Fenster auf. Mehr passiert aber nicht. Hab nochmal mehrfach versucht am Rand was zu entdecken...aber auch nichts  Doch vielleicht irgend ein Virus? Aber kein Programm entdeckt was...

Gruss J.


----------



## houserboy (7. Februar 2004)

Unter XP Pro kann man über die rechte Maustaste auf Arbeitsplatz das Fenster
Verwaltung öffnen.
Dort unter Ereignisanzeige stehen sämtliche Meldungen.
Kann hier nicht mehr weiterhelfen (keine Ahnung mehr).
Die Fehlermeldungen in google suchen lassen. Klappt meistens.
viele erfolg


----------



## Asmodis (7. Februar 2004)

Dankeschön, das scheint zu funktionieren, also lässt sich öffnen  Weißt Du vielleicht nach welchen Einträgen bzw. Fehlermeldungen ich suchen muss? 

Gruß J.


----------



## Asmodis (8. Februar 2004)

Wäre es vielleicht möglich das irgend ein Programm von Windows beschädigt ist...und ich das irgendwie beheben kann?


----------



## houserboy (8. Februar 2004)

Suchen musst Du nach allen die regelmässig auftauchen. Manche kann man vernachlässigen wie die von Firewalls.
Es steht aber nie die genaue Fehlerquelle dabei. Deswegen alles extra per Internet suchen.

Habe mal nach einer anderen Lösung nachgeschaut.
Du kommst ja noch an den Explorer.

Über diesen Pfad kommst Du zur Systemwiederherstellung.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Startmenü\Programme\Zubehör\Systemprogramme

Dann es mal mit der Wiederherstellung versuchen.

viel erfolg


----------

